# Salt Bunker Covers



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone know a good cheap source for Hoop type sheds for over top of a salt bunker, to be mounted on concrete blocks

for some of the pricing ive seen i could build a steel sided post frame type structure from menards cheaper. 



looking for possible options i can put at a on site bunker. 

thanks
Nate


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mdwstsnow512;1079694 said:


> Anyone know a good cheap source for Hoop type sheds for over top of a salt bunker, to be mounted on concrete blocks
> 
> for some of the pricing ive seen i could build a steel sided post frame type structure from menards cheaper.
> 
> ...


Good and cheap usually dont go together. I know a guy who bought a cheap instant garage and the first couple snow storms the roof ripped and it all went down hill from there. Maybe just put a heavy tarp over it.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

ya i know they dont, but one can hope. 

we used a heavy tarp last year, but with the volume of salt, if you get 6-8 inches of snow on it it is a pain in the ass, so im looking to go with somthing with a door to keep the weather off of it. 

we are still going to use the tarps on the smaller piles


thanks
Nate


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I get a Tec Supply book every once in awhile and they sell a bunch of covers for just about everything. I was looking at a bin cover that went for around 1500.00


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We just got one in from Farm Tek, 15 yr fabric warranty and 3-4 on the frame, for less than $3,000 to our door. I couldn't find anything better(warranty wise) for anywhere near that price, others were available for the same or very slightly less money but had a a lame warranty, like 12 months on the package. There were others for 2X(or more) the price with the same warranty, other had a better warranty, but for the difference in dollars the value was just not there. So we have it, checked it out, seems pretty tough. We'll see how it looks in a couple weeks and how well it lasts through the winter.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Think about a*

shipping container, you can pick them up sometimes for around $1,000 or so. Throw a coat of paint on it with your logo and you'll have some advertising as well.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

gd8boltman;1079928 said:


> shipping container, you can pick them up sometimes for around $1,000 or so. Throw a coat of paint on it with your logo and you'll have some advertising as well.


Thats a good idea, wish I had room for one.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

One issue with a shipping container is corrosion obviously, second is that on a good day you might maybe almost get 30 tons in it, if it's a big one and if you're good and have the right machine. For operations needing more volume it's tough to beat the "mafia solution" mafia blocks that is, not the cement boots version, though for those who don't pay well thats an option.......LOL.

We unpacked our Farm Tek dome today, very impressed so far, will take pics when it's up.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

forestfireguy;1080206 said:


> One issue with a shipping container is corrosion obviously, second is that on a good day you might maybe almost get 30 tons in it, if it's a big one and if you're good and have the right machine. For operations needing more volume it's tough to beat the "mafia solution" mafia blocks that is, not the cement boots version, though for those who don't pay well thats an option.......LOL.
> 
> We unpacked our Farm Tek dome today, very impressed so far, will take pics when it's up.


Nice! would love to see it.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

forestfireguy;1080206 said:


> One issue with a shipping container is corrosion obviously, second is that on a good day you might maybe almost get 30 tons in it, if it's a big one and if you're good and have the right machine. For operations needing more volume it's tough to beat the "mafia solution" mafia blocks that is, not the cement boots version, though for those who don't pay well thats an option.......LOL.
> 
> We unpacked our Farm Tek dome today, very impressed so far, will take pics when it's up.


I have a 8X20 shipping container for my salt... I've fit 32 tons in the thing but it was jammed! they have a 40 footer for those interested. I like mine...dry, no snow to fool around with, and no tarps to blow away.... but it can be a pain also... took me 1 1/2 hours to load the 32 ton and its tight in the inside.... the easiest way would be the blocks and a shelter of some type like forest said...just make sure the dump load of salt can make it in there or your going to be handling it twice.....kicker is you'll probably have just as much with the block and shelter then I do with my box... you'd spend what 4-5 hours setting the whole thing up per season and another 4-5 breaking it down? I simply call the tow truck and they place it where ever I want.. something to think about....time is money.....

Good luck


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Have 30' x 60' x 17'4" from farm-tek or tek-supply going up soon! Can't beat them price and warranty as others stated. We got 100% white one for this building.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Mick76;1080438 said:


> I have a 8X20 shipping container for my salt... I've fit 32 tons in the thing but it was jammed! they have a 40 footer for those interested. I like mine...dry, no snow to fool around with, and no tarps to blow away.... but it can be a pain also... took me 1 1/2 hours to load the 32 ton and its tight in the inside.... the easiest way would be the blocks and a shelter of some type like forest said...just make sure the dump load of salt can make it in there or your going to be handling it twice.....kicker is you'll probably have just as much with the block and shelter then I do with my box... you'd spend what 4-5 hours setting the whole thing up per season and another 4-5 breaking it down? I simply call the tow truck and they place it where ever I want.. something to think about....time is money.....
> 
> Good luck


Lets see some pics when up. I am building bins from concrete blocks as well. I had problems with my local building dept. and they said I had to have engineered stamped drawings for both the building and the foundation since they had no specs building a fabric structure on those blocks. All I can do is get a temporary permit and it can only be up four months at a time. Bunch of B.S. if you ask me. If you got more info that can help please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is one that I keep on-site. I bought the car port for less than $250. I just anchor the car port to the blocks. I've also built one using 2 car ports we just butt them end to end. These work well for me, but I've got a Farm Tek cover for the pile at the shop since it stays up year round.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

For those with the FarmTek covers, how long have you owned them. We just got ours and I'm curious how they hold up.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I have one that is over 7 years old. holding up just fine


----------

